# Too Much Wood



## Lou Currier (Apr 15, 2017)

have you ever met a woodturners that had too much wood? I did 

All kinds of neat stuff; desert iron wood, bircote, red gum, camphor, chinaberry, and the list goes on. 

Amazing what you can find on Craig's list for free...

This isn't all of it but a few pictures to tease everyone.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 11


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 15, 2017)

Looks like a nice score!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 15, 2017)

I hope you drop one of those big pieces on your sandaled foot 

Seriously though, nice score!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 15, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> I hope you drop one of those big pieces on your sandaled foot



That's the way we roll down here  we don't need no stinking shoes!

Oh...did I mention that those were the small pieces.


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 15, 2017)

Lou you got too much wood! If you drive north about 3 hours, you can store some of it at my place!


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 15, 2017)

@rocky1 if you drive 3 hours south there is more...have to go back for another load.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 15, 2017)

I like that zircote chunk!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 15, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> I like that zircote chunk!



What to do with it though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 15, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> What to do with it though


I'm sure you'll come up with something.


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 15, 2017)

How big a truck do I need to bring?


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 15, 2017)

A pickup will do...I'm not going to let you take it all!


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 15, 2017)

How about the Highlander and the Lawnmower Trailer; pickup doesn't get very good
mileage!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 16, 2017)

Congrats! Hard to believe this treasure trove was free! We should all be so lucky. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 16, 2017)

That is a seriously nice score Lou!!!!! Tony


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 16, 2017)

Here is a pen I made him that he asked for from one of the pieces. Can't remember the name of the wood

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 16, 2017)

The wood on the pen is silk oak or poor man's lacewood

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ray D (Apr 17, 2017)

Nice score Lou. That silk oak is some pretty stuff.


----------



## barehead (May 2, 2017)

Lou, if you need some help turning that into chips please let me know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 3, 2017)

AWESOME score! What is the square block in the middle? That is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 3, 2017)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> AWESOME score! What is the square block in the middle? That is absolutely beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 127238


I think that's the zircote.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (May 3, 2017)

Ziricote!


----------



## Lou Currier (May 3, 2017)

Yes...ziricote


----------

